

Protect Your Kids From The NSA – Teach them To Code Early Here - RawData
http://www.flatplanetmedia.com/protect-your-kids-from-the-nsa-teach-them-to-code-early-here.html

======
RawData
Even being tech savvy and privacy savvy may not be enough, but we should all
try to do what we can to teach our kids about these issues... and it starts
with teaching them to code early on...IMHO

